# Please help. Gamefowl are dying with no symptoms.



## Josgon328 (Mar 21, 2021)

I am barely starting out my farm and about every week I have another casualty. I have lost 4 so far. They have absolutely no symptoms. I actually witnessed a death and it spanded about 3 to 4 minutes. He began to turn slightly purple while I was feeding them and I thought maybe he got a little bit of food stuck but nothing that I've never seen. I made another lap around and noticed that he wasn't getting better so I took him out and began to feel if there was any food stuck and there was nothing. I gave him about 2cc of water with a syringe with no need in his beak but I didn't help. He drank it fine so I knew he wasn't choking. Then he died while I was hiding him. He was at a very good weight (not over not under)I could only imagine that is the same way the others passed as well. Every single one of my fowl is vaccinated and healthy. I clean there caged of all feces on the weekends and also give them electrolytes and minerals as well. I can't find any answer online and am hoping someone with more experience can help me. Thank you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only way to know if you're dealing with something is a necropsy.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am sorry to hear about your situation. Can you give us some more information on the type of game birds you have, total number, a picture of your flock? There might be a clue in there somewhere. I have had inexplicable gamefowl deaths in the past, usually with very young turkeys. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this. I hope you can find some answers, I would recommend the necropsy too, to eliminate anything that might be easily fixable for the remaining flock members. Hope it’s an easy diagnosis and recovery. Good luck!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Please provide more information on your flock. The more information you give on your birds the better the chances are that the group can help: number of birds, diet, environment, ages, and anything else you can think of that pertains to the birds. Pictures of a deceased bird and of the flock, water sources, your location, etc.*

*All said and done, your best bet is to find a good vet and have a corpse tested.*


----------

